# Coyote Trapping



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone coyote trap around the east side of Cincinnati. I would like to make a couple of sets on a property I deer hunt. Any help is appreciated. Feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

First get some number 2 coil springs . ...5 or 6 of them.....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

You'll need bait,,,,,,









CALM DOWN I'M JOKING!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Do a google search and You can learn how to make cheap snares and sets. Also, get an extra full choke (.690 diameter)12 gage shotgun and lead #1 buck shot loads, and a call. Hunt at night during a full moon. Also google search. Tons of how to out there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chatterbox said:


> Do a google search and You can learn how to make cheap snares and sets. Also, get an extra full choke (.690 diameter)12 gage shotgun and lead #1 buck shot loads, and a call. Hunt at night during a full moon. Also google search. Tons of how to out there.


Are we allowed snares in Ohio now? I've been outta the game for 20 years...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Seaturd said:


> You'll need bait,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They love cats


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes , snares are perfectly legal. Just have to have a deer stop, relaxing lock, and be made from cable.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Are we allowed snares in Ohio now? I've been outta the game for 20 years...


You need to brush the dust off those old snares, come down and set a few up. But 1st you have to agree on the 'hair cut' deal.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

where can you buy snares that are legal in Ohio?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Several places around the state. Im not sure where you're at to recommend a local shop.

Online ebay, buckeye trap supply, the snare shop, Minnesota trap line, etc.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Sterling outfitters Wayne county. Everyone I know, myself included use snares for yotes. Especially this time of year. Don't have to worry bout your pan freezing. More economical, faster to set and better results. You can choke down a game trail to set a snare. Can't set snares for yotes on public though.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son has been collecting deer remains since gun season. He has been placing them in area's that he will be setting snares. He wants to get them going a little bit before he starts. Last year he used goose remains and that worked out great other than the down cloud every time the wind would blow. Snares are legal and effective here in NW Ohio. Go to your local gun/sportsman shop they will have what you need.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I am in the Cincinnati area


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

AEFISHING55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone coyote trap around the east side of Cincinnati. I would like to make a couple of sets on a property I deer hunt. Any help is appreciated. Feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks!


Hell, if Tom gets that haircut, maybe him, Fastwater and myself can put some lead in a few. Beaver could join too! Eastside of Cincy, whereabouts?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> They love cats


These too...











But ya better be a fast shot. They usually hit em wide open leaving nothing but a chicken foot in the tether.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make a set in a buck scrape. I have pics of yotes checking and peeing on deer scrapes on several trail cams. Just some info. May even try making a mock scrape and trying that too.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Seaturd said:


> You'll need bait,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out on the farm my buddie had12 cats there are 2 or 3 left he got a call one day from his wife that there were 3 Grey dogs with big fluffy tails by the back porch they were trying to get the cat under the porch she opened the door and they did not run off until she yelled at them a little crazy but truelol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Coyotes love to kill cats. That is the one thing that I like about coyotes.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

No feral cats in my neighborhood anymore.... neighbor's tame rabbits haven't been around lately come to think of it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

My son trapped two young females in one day on the same fence row about 200 yards apart on Dec 28th. Never two in a day by him, so a big day.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The guy that snares behind my house always does double sets about 20 yards apart. He gets two at a time sometimes. When he gets one out of a pair, the second coyote will hang close by and circle around the snared coyote until it gets snared as well. I shot one out the kitchen window last week.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I always say if the location is good enough for one set, it's good enough for two. I always set at least two at a time. It's not uncommon to catch them traveling in pairs and get them both like that, especially late in the winter when they're breeding. A lot of times you'll have an opossum, skunk, or **** in one set and then a coyote or fox in the other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Thought I'd share this. I Got a male and female this morning. First coyotes for me, snares set side by side like 6 feet apart.. my first attempt at yotes I've had my snares out since Christmas, today was my lucky day


----------



## pintail13 (Jul 1, 2012)

buddy of mine caught this one a few days ago. It was eating well on a lady's cats!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

nathan161 said:


> Thought I'd share this. I Got a male and female this morning. First coyotes for me, snares set side by side like 6 feet apart.. my first attempt at yotes I've had my snares out since Christmas, today was my lucky day
> View attachment 226765


Good work. Keep on them.


----------



## flash02 (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm up to 17 here in NW ohio all in leg holds. i use #2 dukes with peat moss to protect against freezing


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well done. About time to target those around my place.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

If only guys would focus on predators as much as they would deer. Theyre doing a number on a large property I deer hunt but the landowner wont allow trapping..... Its killing the herd as much hunting as is allowed on the property with no predator management besides calling them. Running some dukes seems to be the ticket. They say winter right up to fawning time is the most crucial time of year if you want to help your deer and turkeys.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If you want to actually do some damage to the coyote population, stay away from those junk dukes. 

Although I highly doubt the coyotes are really doing that much damage to the deer on that property.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have got 1 or 2 on camera per year in the past 5 year if that.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I have got 1 or 2 on camera per year in the past 5 year if that.


Your lucky!
I've now killed a total of 6 in the yard in the last couple years and at least that many out in the woods. Have seen more than that...just couldn't get a shot on them. 
Not a night goes by you don't step out on the porch where you don't hear em yipping from ridge top to ridge top. They really get going if there's a cow close by calving.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Your lucky!
> I've now killed a total of 6 in the yard in the last couple years and at least that many out in the woods. Have seen more than that...just couldn't get a shot on them.
> Not a night goes by you don't step out on the porch where you don't hear em yipping from ridge top to ridge top. They really get going if there's a cow close by calving.


I pulled chips today and what the odds..


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Your lucky!
> I've now killed a total of 6 in the yard in the last couple years and at least that many out in the woods. Have seen more than that...just couldn't get a shot on them.
> Not a night goes by you don't step out on the porch where you don't hear em yipping from ridge top to ridge top. They really get going if there's a cow close by calving.


Sure enough they love the after birth it's really good for them they also love the calf poop it has colostrum in it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I pulled chips today and what the odds..


...and that's just what you are getting pics of.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

miked913 said:


> Sure enough they love the after birth it's really good for them they also love the calf poop it has colostrum in it.


And they love those little new born calves also if they can get to them. If they can catch a solo cow down and helpless in the process of birthing they will rip the calf the rest of the way out of her and kill it. If the cow is part of a larger herd, the rest of the herd will usually circle the downed cow while she is giving birth to try and fend off any predators.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and that's just what you are getting pics of.


Yea look like I will be hunting this weekend!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Yea look like I will be hunting this weekend!


Go get em...


----------

